# Salmon with lemon pasta and broccoli



## Regallion (Jan 6, 2008)

Thought I'd share what we had for dinner last night - it was a huge hit with DW!

*Salmon with lemon pasta and broccoli*

I bought two really nice pieces of organic salmon for this.  I used the chunkier fillets from the middle of the fish.  The rest of the ingredients was:

Linguine (or spag or any other thin pasta).
A lemon
A red chilli
A clove of garlic
EVOO
Broccoli spears

Here's how I've taken to cooking salmon recently - it works great and lets you get on with the rest of the meal while it's doing it's thing:

Pre-heat your oven on to the hottest it can get as well as a non-stick frying pan stupidly hot on the stove top.  Add a splash of oil to the pan, season the salmon both sides and sear skin side UP for a minute.  Turn the salmon over in the pan and put straight into the oven.

Obviously you need a frying pan with a metal handle that can survive in the oven - if not just transfer it to an oven tray.

Turn the oven down to very low.  That's it - the fish should take about 10 mins to cook and comes out really moist and perfectly cooked.

Cook your pasta (I used fresh so it only took 2 mins) and in another frying pan, gently cook the garlic and chilli for a couple of minutes in some OVOO.  Do not let this burn or brown!

Add the pasta to the chilli / garlic / oil, squeeze the juice of the lemon all over and mix up very well.  

Cook your broccoli (I used the pasta water) for a couple of minutes until just done.  The broccoli can be decorated with the zest of the lemon if you like.

That's it!

There's an optional ingredient which many may think just won't go with this particular recipe, but I can't have salmon without a small splash of Soy Sauce on the fish.  It just makes the meal!!


----------



## *amy* (Jan 6, 2008)

YUM!  My kind of meal.  Thanks, Regallion.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds delicious now I'm craving salmon.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 6, 2008)

It does sound delicious, but I take exception to heating a dry non-stick frying pan to the "stupidly hot" stage.  This is dangerous & toxic on so many levels, highly not recommended by the non-stick cookware manufacturers I'm aware of, and if you have a pet bird in the house, as I do, it's deadly.


----------



## Regallion (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the warning there.

Funny though - I've seen cookery programs over here where they've told you to heat a frying pan for a good 20 minutes before using!

Now that's excessive, but I only meant heat until very hot.

As with all things - common sense rules


----------



## csalt (Jan 8, 2008)

Your recipe sounds lovely. We both love salmon.


----------



## csalt (Jan 8, 2008)

*a different sauce with salmon*

whilst we at our daughter's she cooked a lovely piece of salmon for us and made a sauce which was
1 tbsp red wine vinegar
1 tbsp wholegrain mustard
3 tbsps crême fraiche
all mixed together
it was a surprisingly different but very tasty sauce.


----------



## wysiwyg (Jan 10, 2008)

BreezyCooking,
You brought up an excellent point with the reminder about excessive heat on a non-stick pan.


----------

